# New AR which barrel twist to order?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey, 
I went with my son to look at AR's and we are going to order a new one. We have the option 
of a 1-9 or 1-7 twist barrel. This gun will be used for a little of everything.

We would like to be able to shoot the 62Gn and the 55Gn 
should we go with the 1-7 twist? 

Isn't the 1-9 more for just a lighter bullet?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Without getting all technical and quoting already printed information. 

It ain't the weight it is the length fo the bullet that matters. In theory it is impossible to over stabilize a bullet and cause instability. It is posable to over spin a bullet and cause it to come apart. So faster twist for longer bullets and slower twist for shorter bullets. A 1/7 twist can make the 40gr and 45gr stuff come apart in a longer barrel. If you are staying with the shorter barrels it should be ok. At the point where bullet length would cause one to want to go from 1/9 to the faster 1/7 you may find that the rounds are to long to feed from a mag reliably. Personally it doesn't matter to me either will work. For those that loose sleep at night over things like this the 1/7 is probably the way to go just remember it will shred the blazing fast super light rounds just feet from the muzzle.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you're wanting to fire the 55 as well as the heavier rounds, you'll likely have complete success with either one.
The 1/7 twist is generally for heavier rounds in shorter barrels, like the 16".


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Just make sure the barrel is stamped 5.56. Most are now but, there still are a few that are .223 only. No sense in limiting ammo choices which ever route you go. 

I do keep some .223 on hand as I have a friend that can only use the .223.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As far as barrel twist goes; When in doubt choose the faster twist.
I shoot pistol bullets out of me 358 winchester at 2700 fps and shoot groups that are sub caliber (.33 to .30). The bullets are designed for a 1:16 twist and my rifle is 1:12. I can shoot bullets in the 250 grain range and keep them stable.
The faster twist will not hurt accuracy but with the lighter bullets the velocity used can make them fly apart. You can still shoot the lighter bullets but you may not want to fire them at 3000 fps.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My Colt 1:12 twist 20" barrels shoot the 55 gr M193 hot handloads well as well as a 60 gr Horn Soft Point. My 1:7 16" Danny Defense does not shoot them as well. It likes the 62 gr SS109, 69 gr SMK, and 77 Nosler Custom Competition's


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

With a bit of time, a small selection of powders and an assortment of bullets a person can tune any bullet that can be stabilized to shoot from any gun - and do so accurately. I have never had any factory round shoot to MOA accuracy in any of my rifles but they each have at least two loads that will produce sub MOA groups at 100 and 200 yards.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

16 inch barrel over all best option is the 1 in 7


----------

